# Tweety had his first mate in his life



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I never knew this day would come
Today, the birds were in the aviary as always and when i peeked through the door I saw everyone was fine then in the corner of my eye I saw tweety on pearly and they were mating(no nest was inside) after this happened and a few hours passed I decided I wanted to breed them so I put them in a breeding cage next to the aviary and tweety wants to go in the aviary so he was running and trying to get out and all of a sudden he was hurting pearly and biting her foot and tail feathers, I immediately put them back in the aviary then I remembered that they have to be well out of view from the aviary so i put them so they can't see it, they stopped fighting and tweety is flock calling them
What should I do?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Mating once doesn't mean that they're bonded for life and ready to breed. Give them more time to solidify their bond. Right now Tweety is more interested in getting back to his aviary mates than he is in being alone with Pearly.

BTW there's nothing wrong with a bonded pair being able to see the rest of their flock mates. It reassures them that the rest of the flock is still there but not coming close enough to fight over the nest. But it sounds like you don't truly have a bonded pair at the moment. They might bond eventually, and when they're ready to breed they'll be interested in the nest, not in getting back to the flock.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So should I put a nest in the aviary and put them back because they need a lot of food for their babies and I don't think we should put them together 
Sorry I'm a little confused :blush:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I would put them in the aviary and not give them a nest. It's too soon for that, and the other birds may fight over the nest. Let them mate for a few more days and then try them out again in a separate cage.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The other birds couldn't care less about the nest only tweety and pearly care


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Right now they don't care, but a nest in the aviary could stimulate several of them to want to mate and they would then start fighting over the nest and could hurt each other. In an aviary situation you never only put one nest in there. If you are putting up nests, you put up as many nests as there are pairs and make sure all are at the same height.

For now I would put them back in the aviary without a nest and give them more time to bond.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks
I put a nest before and the only birds that went was them, I don't think they would want one
I'm going to put them back


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I put a nest before and the only birds that went was them, I don't think they would want one


I thought the same when I first started breeding so I only had two nests in my cage with three pairs and one of my hens went into the nest and the mama bird viciously (which was her right, Cinnamon shouldn't have been in there) attacked her and cut her nose open. She healed fine, BUT it was my fault for not giving the proper number of nests per pair.

Give them more time, let them mate and get to know each other more. I would say watch them over the next couple weeks and see them bond. It can be very enjoyable to watch a pair grow close.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Why would they mate when there not bonded, it dosent make sense 
If you don't like a bird(eat sleep follow eachother) then why should you MATE!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Why would they mate when there not bonded, it dosent make sense
> If you don't like a bird(eat sleep follow eachother) then why should you MATE!!!


Why do humans mate with each other when they don't like each other? It feels good!!! Tiels mate for fun just like we do, its not always about wanting to make babies. Sometimes they mate because there isn't another bird available for them to mate with. Tiels don't have to mate for a reason.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Does it feel good for tiels to mate


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Humans are the only species who actually understand that sex makes babies. All other animals do it simply because they have the urge to do it, whether it's actually fun for them or not (I'm sorry, but swimming upstream to spawn and die doesn't sound like it could be much fun). But based on the cockatiel enthusiasm for mating and masturbation, I do think they enjoy it. In any case, I doubt that it's based on a conscious desire to have babies.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Tweety just mated a few seconds ago


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

tielfan said:


> (I'm sorry, but swimming upstream to spawn and die doesn't sound like it could be much fun).


What does that mean


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Salmon, they have a very short lifespan. They swim upstream during mating season to the lake/area where they hatched out, mate, and then die shortly afterwards. So not all mating is fun lol.

But with tiels, I'm pretty sure there is some good feelings involved since two males or two females will mate with each other.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks
Should I put a nest in the avairy since so far they are mating everyday 
And tweety is nonstop whistleling, he is singing like 10 diffrent randome tunes that he heard and made up(even lemon and sunnys mating song):lol:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No don't put a nest in the aviary. Just because they've mated the last two days doesn't mean anything. Let them do their thing and you can separate them in a couple weeks for breeding. Give them TIME.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> They swim upstream during mating season to the lake/area where they hatched out, mate, and then die shortly afterwards.


But they don't even get to have sex! They "mate" by ejecting sperm and ova into the water so it can mix together there. Definitely not my idea of a good time. Cockatiel hens on the other hand sound like they're having a LOT of fun, what with all the noise making and everything.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Bahaha you are right about that!!! I feel bad for fish.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Accually tweety seems to have a better time then pearly, I think pearly is getting raped, tweety is chasing her and leaving her no choice but to mate


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Trust me if she didn't want it, it wouldn't be happening. That's what tielfan meant when she said from the way it sounds female tiels enjoy it because they are so loud.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If he actually is doing it against her will, this is a bondage pair not a bonded pair. Bondage pairs tend to result in breeding disaster.


----------

